# SimCity 3000 UK Edition won't install



## Andaxay (Nov 13, 2005)

I bought a copy of SC3000 and when I tried to install it yesterday, I got this message:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT. The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and Microsoft Windows applications. Choose 'Close' to terminate the application.

I've heard I had to copy C:\Windows\Repair\Autoexec.nt to somewhere, but I don't know where and how to copy it. Can anybody point me in the right direction and help me install my game? I'm on Windows XP. Thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Some older games have problems working on XP. Is SC3000 95/98 only?

Follow the instructions *here*


----------



## Andaxay (Nov 13, 2005)

Thank you *so* much. All installed. Now all I have to do is get it working. When I load up the game, the Maxis logo comes up, it loads for a minute, and then it's just a blank screen. I tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it, and it did the same thing. Any solutions? Thanks.

It's XP and Me as well, according to the box.


----------



## quarantineXXX (Oct 22, 2006)

Andaxay said:


> Now all I have to do is get it working. When I load up the game, the Maxis logo comes up, it loads for a minute, and then it's just a blank screen.


I have that problem too! If anyone can help, please do!
EDIT: Actually, I'm not quite sure what you mean. My Maxis logo comes up, the intro video plays and I'm left with a 'SimCity 3000' screen. Then, the screen just goes back to the desktop.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Not sure if this will work but it is recommended by EA UK that you try setting your resoloution to 800x600 with 16 bit colour depth BEFORE starting the game.

This can be changed by right clicking on the Windows desktop and selecting "Properties", then going into the "Settings" tab.

Give it a try, it cant hurt.

Other than that, make sure all your drivers are up to date and you have the latest version of DirectX 9.

There was also a compatability error with a certain sound card with this game.
http://common.ea-europe.com/mailsup/faq/sc3000.htm


----------



## quarantineXXX (Oct 22, 2006)

I just tried that, Tiber Septim. It doesn't work. (Don't mean to sound ingrateful.) 
I'm not sure about the sound card. I'll just check now.
Nope. I have a Philips computer. I have absolutely no idea what it could be. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

It's a bit strange, i'm running SC3K Unlimited on XP and i've never had a problem with it.

What are your systems specs (link on how to in my sig).


----------



## quarantineXXX (Oct 22, 2006)

I can't make head or tail of Everest, and I can't download the other one. Please help! Here's a screenshot of the summary at least.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

When you load everest, there should be a menu on the left with "Computer" listed as the third option, expand that by clicking on the + button.
The last option under "Computer" should be "Summary".
Simply click on summary and you should see your systems specs.
Either take a screenshot of what you see or copy an paste the text into a new post.

Link on how to use Everest http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=117420 

(Btw, your image didn't load corectly, i would recommend just copying the text into a new post as it's easier.)


----------



## quarantineXXX (Oct 22, 2006)

Computer:
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack: Service Pack 2
DirectX : 4.09.00.0904
Computer Name: Not going to tell you
User Name: The same


Motherboard
CPU Type: Intel Pentium 4, 2400 MHz (18 x 133)
Motherboard Name: Asus P4S533-VM (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 2DDR DIMM, Audio, Video)
Motherboard Chipset: SiS 651
System Memory: 480 MB (DDB SDRAM)
I'll give some more later.


----------

